# irregular wardrobe



## Redd (28 Sep 2015)

Hi all

it seems this is the place i could put this so here goes. I'm about to build an irregularly shaped wardrobe. I have not done this before and I'm not sure how successful I will be, but I'm enthused about it, it seems like an interesting thing to try and do. 

We live in a small house. Its a mess at the moment due to lack of storage so I'm combating that with wardrobes. I also built a tall bed with mild steel that I'm going to put storage drawers into as well, but that's after the wardrobes. 

Below is the plan of my hallway. Sorry its not cad, I've no notion how to use cad or sketchup. The wardrobe is in heavy blue.







This is a rough outline. I don't know yet how many doors and where, that will be decided when i get an 8x4 sheet on the ground and mark out the shape, and then see the lengths of the various surfaces. The back wall will be 8 foot long and the wardrobe will be 8 foot high as well.






What I have:

• 5 sheets of 18mm MDF
• 8 sheets of 12mm MDF

• A festool track saw
• A brand new second hand hitachi circular saw.

• No experience in woodwork

_______________________________________________________________


I hope you don't mind if I ask for advice please?

The first thing I don't know is how to join it all together. I dont think I can afford a biscuit Joiner setup this month, and Im about to start building it (the house needs more storage immediately). So I'm thinking screws.

I know how to start; by cutting several of the horizontal shapes. It will be ceiling high so Ill need at least 4 of them. I was going to try and get away with not using a back panel, and to keep it rigid using several triangular shapes at the 4 back corners... you might think different though, in that case im all ears. 
Alls i have is an idea ) Putting it all together is another thing.


----------



## Shultzy (18 Oct 2015)

Guiding someone who admits they have " No experience in woodwork" is a bit tricky but I'll have a go.

In the drawing you have shown, each of the double doors will need a frame. Use halving joints and screw from the back. Screw the bottom on to the frames from underneath and the top from the top, this way you won't see any screws. Screw a baton on to the wall to support the top. Screw the end frames to the wall. All this needs to be done as its a large piece and it needs to be rigid. Make the doors and hinge them to the frame. Paint.

That's a simplistic view, you will need to work out the angles.

Really before you start you need a good drawing, even if its a freehand sketch, to sort out any parts you don't know how to make so you can ask the right questions.


----------



## vanitycat (2 Nov 2015)

Was this the sort of thing you were after? in terms of design? I have left off the back but one needs to be added. Door-wise you might be better off with a single door either end and a set of double doors in the centre.


----------



## AndyT (3 Nov 2015)

I know I shouldn't scale off your sketch, but I'm worried about how much space you will lose from your hall. Will it still be possible to move things like a new sofa or washing machine into or out of your house?


----------



## DiscoStu (3 Nov 2015)

If it was me doing it (and I'm no expert) I'd look to build a frame of 2"x2" both on the floor and ceiling (as you said you were going full height). With an upright wherever you'll want a hinge. Then I'd face it with your MDF. I'd screw into the floor and ceiling (into the joists) so you have a solid frame. 

Once you have a frame you can then measure the size of your panels / doors. I would question if you need so many doors? You might be better off with just one set? You could also paint it to match the walls and then it would look less intrusive and more like the wall. Almost like a hidden cupboard. If you went for push to open catches then you could do away with the need for handles and make the whole thing flush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redd (5 Nov 2015)

guys thanks for the replies! the design has changed a little bit since i posted this, hoping to start it this weekend hopefully actually.

I'm just in from work so ill take in all the replies later when i have another read, just wanted to mention Andy, ha, me and my prettier sidekick are impressed with your point, its a good one!


----------

